# ladders and heights



## mg42 (Jan 27, 2009)

Can you still still be a good electrician when you are afraid of heights?


I spend the day up in the air on a ladder strapping PVC for 3 condos. My journeyman had to take over what I was doing because I was too slow. My legs feels like wet noodles right now. Not because of the climbing but because my legs where shaking all day.

I can work on a scafold or on a lift with no problems at all but I can stand ladders above 20feets. 

Should I consider another career or finish my current courses on controls and head that direction career wise.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

How high were you when your legs felt like noodles. If you can stand on ladders up to 20' you should be fine. If your a good electrician and you were on my crew I would work around you not being comfortable at great heights. Keep at you should be fine.


----------



## mg42 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have no problem standing on a ladder above 20feet (like climbing to get on a roof) but working on a ladder above 20feet is another story.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i think he's talkin extension ladder. anyways , dont worry about it. and go for the controls.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I work with some folks that have _respect_ for heights, I can deal with that, we have jobs they can fill. High places aren't for everyone.  I would not want to put a person up in a JLG 1250 AJP if they are terrified. Personally I like working at heights.


----------



## Shaffer87 (Feb 11, 2009)

We have a guy at our shop that is terrified of heights. You can get by, most people will understand. But there will be times where you absolutely have to climb up there and do it yourself... Just dont look down and concentrate. Always make sure you set up an extension ladder at the right angle so it will not fall down or topple over backwards.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Depends on the height at which their legs turn to cooked macaroni.

I've seen some start to get queezy at 30-40 feet, and some that can't make it past the third rung.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mg42 said:


> I have no problem standing on a ladder above 20feet (like climbing to get on a roof) but working on a ladder above 20feet is another story.


 Just because your not comfortable working above 20' on a ladder I wouldn't change careers. It has only been a few times that I have ever had to work on extension ladder maybe find a different company to work for one that isn't so cheap to not rent a lift.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

buy a harness and tie off. anything over four feet, you have to be tied off. but on the other hand we sometimes have ladder races where you stand on top of the ladder and wobble it back and forth to see who can beat down like a corridor. if you afraid, do not hesitate to ask for a harness


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My father was a builder, so I was in high places from little on up. Just sorta how it was. I was well into my adulthood before I realized that so many full-grown men were deathly afraid of heights. Just the way it is, I suppose. It's just not for everyone. Like 480 says, it kicks in at a different height for each person. I've been in a scissors lift with a guy who vomited over the side because the scissors lift swayed a little bit when you got in the 25-30 foot range. I've been in the basket with other guys at 60 feet, wind blowing us 3 feet to each side of center, and they had no problems. Yes, working off an extension ladder probaly is the least "secure" way to work at heights. My biggest problem with working off an extension ladder for any length of time is that it's hard on the feet.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Let him get up there and do it if he thinks you are too slow. I don't particularly like extension ladders either. If you hurry, you will end up hurt. Be slow and deliberate. I like to have something I can grab when I get to the top, it makes me feel much better.

Being up 40 or 50 feet in a bucket gets to me until I can get stabilized. What's real bad is when the wind is blowing the bucket and the light pole next to you is swaying at a different rate. It really adds to the effect. Once I get the light opened and my head up in it, then I feel much better.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

A quality ladder can make all the difference in the world. A cheap wobbly ladder can ruin your day.
A good lift with the right engine, software and hydraulic pump combination give you a lot of confidence the air. I have also have had the same basic model of lift with a slightly different engine make me want to work in the tool crib. 100’ in the air getting banged into a wall or purlin in not fun.
You may find out with as you gain experience that high work locations aren’t so bad.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

My old boss had problems with being even 6' in the air. But that had a lot to do with the titanium and ceramic in his hip.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Sure you can be an electrician it may complicate some things but workable. Just try to specialize in an area were ladders use is minimal.

Like an underground lineman.:laughing:

Controls, testing, fire alarm.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a problem going up 30 feet in the bucket, to fix lights in January .


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I've slowly been dealing with my problem with heights.

I haven't gotten over them, just have learned to cope.

I feel ya though, being way too high, or attempting to walk and balance up in the rafters 12 feet off the ground makes my legs stiff and my hands sweat, which is the last thing you want when you need to balance.

When people ask me if I'm afraid of heights, I always say "yes". Then I get on up on the ladder or lift.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I used to be afraid of even being as high as walking the ceiling joists (8-9') on the first floor of new construction :001_huh:. Now I'll about run across them. 

Just got used to heights as time went by and would force myself to do things. Having a harness and tying off really helps being over 20', I don't really enjoy it without one. 

Some ironworkers and I were talking one day about how they wont even go to a skyrise job that has been started already and is above ~5 floor high. Said that they have to start at the bottom and work their way up and really don't care how high the building goes as long as they start at the bottom.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

There are plenty of electricians who aren't particularly fond of heights, and to be honest, if you're in commercial work, you can literally go years without ever going on anything higher than an 8' ladder depending on who you work for and the kind of work they get.

There are some things that scare me a little. Extension ladders, genie lifts, aluminum scaffolding and swing stages aren't something I'm comfortable with. Yet I can work on scissor lifts of all sizes or 75' up in a bucket truck without feeling the slightest bit anxious.

Most of it has to do with my perception of how safe something looks and not really knowing its limitations through personal experience.

Scariest job I ever did as far as heights are concerned was working on catwalks, on a 25' genie lift with nothing but at least a 100' fall on either side. I had a harness and a life line set up, but man that whole experience was pretty damned nerve racking for the first couple weeks.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike_586 said:


> There are plenty of electricians who aren't particularly fond of heights, and to be honest, if you're in commercial work, you can literally go years without ever going on anything higher than an 8' ladder depending on who you work for and the kind of work they get.
> 
> There are some things that scare me a little. Extension ladders, genie lifts, aluminum scaffolding and swing stages aren't something I'm comfortable with. Yet I can work on scissor lifts of all sizes or 75' up in a bucket truck without feeling the slightest bit anxious.
> 
> ...


 

A 25' genie lift on a catwalk? Now that sounds like suicide but I bet your balls grew two sizes afterwards! I did allot of free climbing and rapelling in TN in my youth and that will get you over the height thing. Also was a tree climber for a few years and topping a tree and handling a chain saw while 50' up will make a man out of you.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I never had much of a problem with heights until the last job I was with a older journeyman who was in a scissor lift me. He asked me, "Ever been in one of these things when they fall over?"

"No, have you?" I replied.

"Oh yeah a few times. They're pretty wild."

I got a chuckle but at the same time did look down to the ground glance and suddenly had a little more respect for the lift.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

headrec said:


> I never had much of a problem with heights until the last job I was with a older journeyman who was in a scissor lift me. He asked me, "Ever been in one of these things when they fall over?"
> 
> "No, have you?" I replied.
> 
> ...


I am the kind that will rock it back and forth. and then when you want down, i make ya climb down.


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

mg42 said:


> I have no problem standing on a ladder above 20feet (like climbing to get on a roof) but working on a ladder above 20feet is another story.


I use a linemans belt with a pole strap through the rungs or around the sides of the ladder. That way you can use both hands to work and not really worry about coming off the ladder. If you try it ,Just make sure that you visually see your pole strap is clipped through the dee rings. It will take a few minutes to get used to leaning back on the belt but,for me, it's much more comfortable to work at heights.

One of my guys was afraid of heights when he first started in the trade, after working a while he was climbing 80' towers with no problems.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the ladder thing. You may have a hard time depending what contractor and type of work they do. 
I don't believe in doing any sort of production off of an extension ladder. It's unproductive and dangerous. Especially if a lift will work. 
I don't want to be the guy in the shop that is _great_ at extension ladder work. Or _great_ at digging. Or _great_ at lighting retrofits. We have enough guys that are great at those things. So they get sent out to do extension ladder work and I'll get send to do controls. I've made a point to try to be as good as I can at industrial, controls, and troubleshooting. It's worked out good for me so far. And if there isn't an industrial job going, I can do commercial or residential if needed.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Crazy journeyman*

In my 4th or 5th year, I started working for a commercial EC (I was strictly new contruction resi before).

We were on a scissor lift, 15 feet in the air in an underground parking garage. We couldn't quite get to where we needed to, as some warehouse racking parts were in the way.

He kept trying to run up on them square. Then he tried on wheel at a time. OMG! I thought we were going over.

He finally decided to move the racking.

This guy also climbed up into the ceiling of this garage, onto the ductwork, which was held up by the Hilti nails.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

sparkyboys said:


> I am the kind that will rock it back and forth. and then when you want down, i make ya climb down.


 
I'm not sure officer, he was dancing around then jumped out, I guess the screwdriver in his neck was in his hand on the way down.....

One more reason not to mark the sharp tools.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

heel600 said:


> In my 4th or 5th year, I started working for a commercial EC (I was strictly new contruction resi before).
> 
> We were on a scissor lift, 15 feet in the air in an underground parking garage. We couldn't quite get to where we needed to, as some warehouse racking parts were in the way.
> 
> ...


 
I did stupid stunts like that when I was a newbie. I remember climbing up I beam posts to get into the framing in warehouses. I'm just lucky I never fell or got thrown off a job. I have since calmed way down and use the proper tool for the job.


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

I personally am afraid of heights but i can handle a lift up to about 30-40 feet. I was on an 80 foot Jlg one day and was pretty freaked out but the guy i worked with was real cool about it. We talked the whole time and before i knew it the job was done and we were booming down. The biggest thing is if the person running the lift is quick with the controlls you wind up getting jerked around way up in the air thats kind of freaky. Extention ladders dont bother me too much i can pretty much handle those.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Screw that, if your not comfortable its not worth you getting hurt. I personally would go the controls route either way. I only wish I did that earlier on in my carrer. Good luck man.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Working at heights*

I would say don't give up. Admitting to the world that you're are afraid of heights puts you out there with a lot of us. If you do the studying and show your co-workers that you are there to work, they will assist you and eventually you will overcome it. But I never did at Marble Hill...I just strapped in. I would never make a good ironworker.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

I don't like heights. If I have something to hold onto or lean against I'm fine though. Top of an extension ladder, no way. Working in a drop-tile ceiling, no problem.
The first two company's I worked for didn't have a problem with me be not being comfortable with heights. They would just find something else for me to do, no problem. This guy I'm working for now it's another story. He was going out of town (It's just him & I in the company) and he wanted me to hang some ceiling fans in a 12' residential ceiling using the 6' ladder, to stand on the very top rung. I told him no way, get me the 8' ladder to use. After listening to him talk about by how much of a wuss I am and telling me to stay home without pay then, I told him I would contact the Dept. of labor on him, citing that he's putting my safety in danger. That got him to shut-up and he got the 8' ladder out of the shed and put it on the truck for me when we got to his house that afternoon. He knows I don't like heights but he keeps on pushing my buttons on it. I'd much rather have have my old foreman back, who would talk to you like you were a dog but never would make you do anything you were comfortable doing.

I wish the economy would pick up so I could get away from this jackleg but It's a job and I guess I've just got to deal with him for now


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Heights*

It is inconceivable, to me that a company would ask you to work under those conditions. You know what you are comfortable with and if they won't supply it, and you cannot afford to quit the job, I suppose you would have to bring a ladder you were okay with. Other than that , possibly the DOL.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

sparkyboys said:


> I am the kind that will rock it back and forth. and then when you want down, i make ya climb down.


If that's close to the truth, you're a huge a-hole.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> It is inconceivable, to me that a company would ask you to work under those conditions. You know what you are comfortable with and if they won't supply it, and you cannot afford to quit the job, I suppose you would have to bring a ladder you were okay with. Other than that , possibly the DOL.


Yeah, this guys a bit of an A-hole. He's told me several times if I can't deal with it find another job. I do think before it's all over with I'll end up filling a complaint to the D.O.L about him. I think part of his problem is he's tired of doing the work, running a business and doing field work at the same time. I've already been told if he finds a good maintenance job, that I'll be out of a job. No "I'll see what I can do about getting you on also" just a "Sorry but F-you, your out of a job" and I've known this dude for over 11 years. Only reason why I went to work for him was because I _was_ friends with him and thought the job would be pretty easy going and I could learn more about the business aspect of the trade, which hasn't happened although I've asked him several times to show me how to do take-offs, estimates, quotes, etc,etc. "Figure it out on your own" is all he tells me.
/vent


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

Briancraig81 said:


> Yeah, this guys a bit of an A-hole. He's told me several times if I can't deal with it find another job. I do think before it's all over with I'll end up filling a complaint to the D.O.L about him. I think part of his problem is he's tired of doing the work, running a business and doing field work at the same time. I've already been told if he finds a good maintenance job, that I'll be out of a job. No "I'll see what I can do about getting you on also" just a "Sorry but F-you, your out of a job" and I've known this dude for over 11 years. Only reason why I went to work for him was because I _was_ friends with him and thought the job would be pretty easy going and I could learn more about the business aspect of the trade, which hasn't happened although I've asked him several times to show me how to do take-offs, estimates, quotes, etc,etc. "Figure it out on your own" is all he tells me.
> /vent


Wow sounds like you work for a real douche.


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Briancraig81 said:


> Yeah, this guys a bit of an A-hole. He's told me several times if I can't deal with it find another job. I do think before it's all over with I'll end up filling a complaint to the D.O.L about him. I think part of his problem is he's tired of doing the work, running a business and doing field work at the same time. I've already been told if he finds a good maintenance job, that I'll be out of a job. No "I'll see what I can do about getting you on also" just a "Sorry but F-you, your out of a job" and I've known this dude for over 11 years. Only reason why I went to work for him was because I _was_ friends with him and thought the job would be pretty easy going and I could learn more about the business aspect of the trade, which hasn't happened although I've asked him several times to show me how to do take-offs, estimates, quotes, etc,etc. "Figure it out on your own" is all he tells me.
> /vent


Sounds to me like you should not be looking for any business advice from this guy either.


----------



## 5486 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think more guys have fear of extension ladders than height. I will climb a three section ladder up to a roof but wouldnt wanna work off it leaning on a wall. Lifts an buckets dont bother me. I hate using an extension on the side of trusses in a warehouse or hanger cause they dont have a lift on the job.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

headrec said:


> I never had much of a problem with heights until the last job I was with a older journeyman who was in a scissor lift me. He asked me, "Ever been in one of these things when they fall over?"
> 
> "No, have you?" I replied.
> 
> ...


The old timer was just blowing smoke up your ass. If he had ever tipped one over he would not be making light of such a deadly scenario. :whistling2:



sparkyboys said:


> I am the kind that will rock it back and forth. and then when you want down, i make ya climb down.


No. _*You*_ would climb down then my foot goes into your ass. Some people are idiots. Does your mother admit she gave birth to you? You are just plain stupid. You would be out of work too, if you pulled that crap on any job I have ever been on. :whistling2:



heel600 said:


> In my 4th or 5th year, I started working for a commercial EC (I was strictly new contruction resi before).
> 
> We were on a scissor lift, 15 feet in the air in an underground parking garage. We couldn't quite get to where we needed to, as some warehouse racking parts were in the way.
> 
> ...


He was taking a big chance. I know you want to get the job done, but jeez. Find a safe way every time. They don't pay you to kill yourself. Some guys just like to show off. These are the dangerous ones.



randomkiller said:


> I'm not sure officer, he was dancing around then jumped out, I guess the screwdriver in his neck was in his hand on the way down.....
> 
> One more reason not to mark the sharp tools.


My exact sentiments. 



Briancraig81 said:


> I don't like heights. If I have something to hold onto or lean against I'm fine though. Top of an extension ladder, no way. Working in a drop-tile ceiling, no problem.
> The first two company's I worked for didn't have a problem with me be not being comfortable with heights. They would just find something else for me to do, no problem. This guy I'm working for now it's another story. He was going out of town (It's just him & I in the company) and he wanted me to hang some ceiling fans in a 12' residential ceiling using the 6' ladder, to stand on the very top rung. I told him no way, get me the 8' ladder to use. After listening to him talk about by how much of a wuss I am and telling me to stay home without pay then, I told him I would contact the Dept. of labor on him, citing that he's putting my safety in danger. That got him to shut-up and he got the 8' ladder out of the shed and put it on the truck for me when we got to his house that afternoon. He knows I don't like heights but he keeps on pushing my buttons on it. I'd much rather have have my old foreman back, who would talk to you like you were a dog but never would make you do anything you were comfortable doing.
> 
> I wish the economy would pick up so I could get away from this jackleg but It's a job and I guess I've just got to deal with him for now


Yes, It is to bad the economy is so bad. keep looking for another job. This one is taking you no where.

I worked for the state of Florida several/many years ago and we had to keep the telemetry towers lit up. It was a 300' - 350' climb. Granted you were inside the cage all the way up and one way hooked. But I always hated to go up there. It was a half day per tower. I could never do it today even if I was in good shape. 

Is the OP possibly talking about A-Frames. That is one ladder I would lose my job over. They should be against the law if they are not already.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

We choose to be electricians. 

Sometimes it's underground, sometimes it's overhead. Once in a while it's right in front of you and you don't even have to bend over.


You can always get a job at The Gap......unless you have a fear of folding sweaters.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

So whats with the new trend of starting up old threads?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's the whole _recycle_ thing I guess.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> If that's close to the truth, you're a huge a-hole.


 If i had to climb down, I would accidently switch the controls to operate from the bottom and go to lunch,or home!


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

I've been in the business 30 years and I hate extension ladders and large fold out ladders give me a lift or a scaffold anyday


----------



## ggunn (Mar 15, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> The old timer was just blowing smoke up your ass. If he had ever tipped one over he would not be making light of such a deadly scenario. :whistling2:


That's what I was thinking, too. When something tall, slender, and rigid falls over, especially if much of its weight is concentrated near the bottom, the top of it can hit the ground going a lot faster than if it had fallen to the ground in a freefall.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

This thread is refreshing. I've always been fine on lifts and such and am A-OK on just about any ladder as long as I am not on the last two, but the guy I used to work with would look at me like I was the biggest wuss for working slow when I was on the last step or for not wanting to stand on top of a ladder without holding on to something. I once saw a guy hang a paddlefan on a fairly light ladder placed on a narrow piece of scaffolding. No thanks.


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

Eons ago, I would crawl out of the 70th floor of a building into a scaffold to do Christmas lights, Flew to Mexico on vacation and the plane hit turbulence and fell. Never liked hights since.


----------



## ggunn (Mar 15, 2010)

It's funny how fear of heights works. My dad was a nose gunner on a B-24 in WWII, where he sat out in a glass bubble on the front end of the plane. He flew over the Himalayas daily; they got shot down over China and had to parachute to safety. He didn't have a problem with any of that.

But when he and my mom went over the Royal Gorge suspension bridge in a car, my mom got out and looked around while my dad sat white-knuckled and frozen behind the steering wheel.


----------



## Sparkee (Sep 22, 2009)

My very first electrical job 20 years ago was in a movie theater and they had me climb up the top of an A-frame ladder with a huge vacuum cleaner in order to suck the pulling mouse thru the conduit. I would never have a guy do that now but at the time I did not know any better.


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*Ladders*

We don't have ladders in Montana yet. Explain what they do again?

John


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

JohnSham said:


> We don't have ladders in Montana yet. Explain what they do again?
> 
> John


They will get there. We use them to get to the step potential.:thumbsup:


----------

